# ultregra vs apex?



## sigiris (Apr 15, 2011)

Or put another way Windsor knight (ultregra) vs. Windsor Falkirk (sram apex). I might be missing something but I've been under the impression that ultregra was on par with sram force. I've been looking for a starter bike around and preferably under 1000. Anyone have insight into why these bikes are similarly priced? I realize one is a triple and the other has a wider gear range double, but still? 

Ultregra
bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/images/knight_x_2100.jpg
Apex
bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/images/falkirk_al_xi_blk_2100.jpg


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

No Idea why the difference in pricing other than maybe a closeout on the ultegra stuff? I'd buy the ultegra for sure. The cranks are the weak point on that bike, but not awful, and at that price it would be worth buying whatever crank ya like. Those shifters will work double just as well as triple. Otherwise they are identical bikes.


----------



## atctimmy (Jul 16, 2011)

I suggest you go to your LBS and check out how SRAM and Shimano shifters work. I was all set to buy a SRAM bike but after trying Apex I found I prefer Shimano.

Once you know what YOU like then buy the bike with that equipment.


----------



## ssskom (Sep 4, 2011)

guys, im having the same dilemma. not trying to hijack the thread. Just thought Im having the same issue and hope someone could shed some light. 

Im looking for a new bike and would consider my self a beginner. I owned an 8x3 speed OCR 3 and had left that in my home country for sale.

There're 2 bikes that caught my attention : Windsor Knight & Falkirk. From what I see, Knight is a 10x3 speed bike, but it doesnt come with the full Ultegra groupie, while Falkirk comes with the whole SRAM Apex groupie.

Im actually looking at this purchase this way. This would be my 2nd bike and Im planning to get a better bike maybe sometime along the years. So here's my issue :

If I were to own 2 bikes, would it be better to own a double and a triple, so that when it comes to biking hilly terrains, Id use the triple over the double?. If its better to have both, Id get the Knight. However, would a mixture of Ultegra + FSA crankshaft with 3x10 speed have better shift quality than a whole SRAM Apex 2x10 groupie?

Thanks for your $0.02
ssskom


----------



## treedroppings (Dec 9, 2011)

I had the same question, I ordered the bd's superstrada from motobecane. here is a review of the Sram Apex at laguna seca racetrack This is my 2d post so I can't link it yet. but google 'sram apex review' and look for the velonewsDOTcompetitorDOTcom link


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

ssskom said:


> guys, im having the same dilemma. not trying to hijack the thread. Just thought Im having the same issue and hope someone could shed some light.
> 
> Im looking for a new bike and would consider my self a beginner. I owned an 8x3 speed OCR 3 and had left that in my home country for sale.
> 
> ...


The SRAM Apex setup on the Falkirk actually has a much wider gearing range, espeically on the low end compared to the triple setup on the Knight. (34/32 is a much lower gear than 30/25)

I linked to a gear calculator to show graphically what the different ratios will be:

 SRAM Apex Gearing: 50-34 w/ 11-32 cassette

 Triple Crank Gearing: 52-39-0 w/ 12-25 cassette

Between these I recommend going for the Knight. I personally find compact cranks w/ wide cassettes to be annoying. All the shifts -- especially front shifts -- result in big jumps in ratio. Common cruising speeds often require cross chaining or frequent front shifting even when riding on level ground. Conversely, with the triple you'll probably be able to use the middle ring most of the time and only need to front shift if you're climbing or descending.


----------



## ramkitty (Apr 4, 2012)

I am working on deciding between red and ultegra and having little experience with either I went to do some test rides locally.. I have no problems with this seeing as I still buy parts/gear locally. I liked ultegra but I get a little mixed up with the shifting. I hated apex the throws were too large for my hand to downshift without moving my grip. I only tested the apex because it was the only sram bike in my size after I played with the red bike and it had much shorter throws and felt much better. 

Between the 2 I liked ultegra much better it was smother and I didnt have problems shifting but with force/red I think I will go sram. 

*post 3... 2 more to go before I can post my bike when i get it this month.


----------

